# My Ragdoll is broken!



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

As a long term cat owner, I decided to treat myself to a Ragdoll kitten from a local ‘hobby breeder’ last year. Chewie was the cutest little ball of floof, and thankfully at the visit of the litter she chose me. It all started so well, however she is 10 days away from being 1 year old, and has become the ‘devil cat’.
All the behaviour traits I got her for, she is none of. She won’t let me pick her up, doesn’t like being stroked, bites and scratches, is only affectionate for a few minutes in the morning when my alarm goes off, terrorises my other cat (not a Ragdoll), the list goes on. She does follow me about the house, and weaves about my legs when I am I the kitchen so maybe she doesn’t completely hate me! She hasn’t been spayed yet as I wanted to let her have a litter, and we are off to the vet on Monday just to make sure there aren’t any underlying health issues.
I got her at 8 weeks, which I now know is too early, but she has had so much attention and been absolutely spoilt with toys, so much so that my house at times resembles a soft play centre for cats!
Is there anyone else out there that has had issues like this, or have I just managed to get the ‘Lemon’ of the litter?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Best advice I can give you is to have her spayed and forget "letting her have a litter" ,.She doesn't need on and will most likely be a much calmer happier cat without all those hormones rattling around.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

buffie said:


> Best advice I can give you is to have her spayed and forget "letting her have a litter" ,.She doesn't need on and will most likely be a much calmer happier cat without all those hormones rattling around.


I agree with this. Unless she and her parents were registered with GCCF and you have a full genetic family tree for her and therefore know you're breeding only the best genetics, she doesn't need to have a litter.

Having her spayed would definitely be the first step. At this point she's also at risk of escaping the house and getting caught by a local tom cat as well.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please, spay your cat.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you breed this cat, she will most likely teach her kittens to be all the things you don't like in her, thus perpetuating the problem. Unless you have had her DNA tested for HCM, and you know the provenance of parents for same, then you could also risk kittens with deadly heart defects.


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thank you all for your advice this morning
I’ve spent a lot of time, probably too much reading some of the posts across the different categories. And I have come to the decision that I value the happiness of me and chewie more than the possible heartbreak of any complications over and above the fairytale idea of having kittens. 

She’s booked in with the vet for 850am Monday morning!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As carly has said, Chewie's personality and behaviour suggests she is not a good candidate for breeding from. You are definitely doing the right thing in having her spayed. 

Bear in mind that after she is spayed it will take a couple of months before her hormone levels have fallen enough to make a significant difference in her behaviour. But I am sure that spaying will help her be calmer.


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

chillminx said:


> As carly has said, Chewie's personality and behaviour suggests she is not a good candidate for breeding from. You are definitely doing the right thing in having her spayed.
> 
> Bear in mind that after she is spayed it will take a couple of months before her hormone levels have fallen enough to make a significant difference in her behaviour. But I am sure that spaying will help her be calmer.


If it gets me a calmer, friendlier cat I'm more than happy to wait as long as it takes. Although, knowing my luck, she will still be a menace! ‍♀


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ZCH17 said:


> If it gets me a calmer, friendlier cat I'm more than happy to wait as long as it takes. Although, knowing my luck, she will still be a menace! ‍♀


Over the years we have had some very "lively" un-spayed rescued young adult female cats at the Shelter. In some cases we could hardly get near them without them attacking us, and they were often very aggressive to the other cats so had to be housed singly in their own pens.

In every case they calmed down after being spayed. I remember one particular female whom we never thought would calm down enough to be homed, and the plan had been for her remain permanently at the Shelter. But 3 months after she'd been spayed she was like a different cat, she had become so friendly and tolerant. So we were able to find a home for her. 

Fingers crossed your cat will also be happier and friendlier, soon after the op.


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Over the years we have had some very "lively" un-spayed rescued young adult female cats at the Shelter. In some cases we could hardly get near them without them attacking us, and they were often very aggressive to the other cats so had to be housed singly in their own pens.
> 
> In every case they calmed down after being spayed. I remember one particular female whom we never thought would calm down enough to be homed, and the plan had been for her remain permanently at the Shelter. But 3 months after she'd been spayed she was like a different cat, she had become so friendly and tolerant. So we were able to find a home for her.
> 
> Fingers crossed your cat will also be happier and friendlier, soon after the op.


I will keep this thread updated with her progress!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope Chewie had an uneventful spay today!


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

lorilu said:


> Hope Chewie had an uneventful spay today!


Well..... 
The little ratbag came into heat overnight (couldn't make it up!), so after a call to the vet 40 mins before she was due, i have had to postpone as the vet isn't keen on the operation whilst she's in season. Will have to book her back in again in a couple of weeks, if I can keep her under control for the next week or so, and she doesn't get out. 
On the flip side, it means I have at least a week of her being a nice cat and wanting a fuss as opposed to biting!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ZCH17 said:


> Well.....
> The little ratbag came into heat overnight (couldn't make it up!), so after a call to the vet 40 mins before she was due, i have had to postpone as the vet isn't keen on the operation whilst she's in season. Will have to book her back in again in a couple of weeks, if I can keep her under control for the next week or so, and she doesn't get out.
> On the flip side, it means I have at least a week of her being a nice cat and wanting a fuss as opposed to biting!


 You simply do not let her get out. No if! Just make sure it doesn't happen. However "if" she does get out, when you get her in, you need to take her to be spayed immediately.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd book her back in in 10-14 days time. Even the longest heat doesn't typically last linger than this without a few days break.


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

Update: 
Chewie got spayed on 5th March. Has her behaviour improved? Not at all. 
I now have a Ragdoll with a bald patch and a bad attitude! 
She’s still giving my other cat a hard time, and I’m fed up of feliway not working. 

I really do think I got the ‘lemon’ of the litter!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Feliway shows absolutely no effect here, either. Pet Remedy has a better success as a plug in, but the Beaphar spot on is what really helps.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ZCH17 said:


> Update:
> Chewie got spayed on 5th March. Has her behaviour improved? Not at all.
> I now have a Ragdoll with a bald patch and a bad attitude!
> She's still giving my other cat a hard time, and I'm fed up of feliway not working.
> ...


Thanks for the update.

Feliway doesn't work for every cat. I am sorry Chewie is giving your other cat a hard time. That must be very stressful for the other cat. Can you encourage them to stay in separate parts of the home, feed them apart etc?


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> Feliway shows absolutely no effect here, either. Pet Remedy has a better success as a plug in, but the Beaphar spot on is what really helps.


Great, I've just ordered some of that from amazing, and it will be here tomorrow. Watch this space.


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Feliway doesn't work for every cat. I am sorry Chewie is giving your other cat a hard time. That must be very stressful for the other cat. Can you encourage them to stay in separate parts of the home, feed them apart etc?


Unfortunately house isn't isnt enough for that to be able to happen. Billie (my other cat) has a few places she can get away from the Ragdevil, but it's as soon as she comes down she's attacked. I've ordered some of the above spot in treatment and I'll see if that has any positive effect.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ZCH17 said:


> Update:
> Chewie got spayed on 5th March. Has her behaviour improved? Not at all.
> I now have a Ragdoll with a bald patch and a bad attitude!
> She's still giving my other cat a hard time, and I'm fed up of feliway not working.
> ...


Spaying doesn't change a kitten from acting like a kitten. Her behavior is normal for her age. Engage her in multiple interactive play times, 4 or 5 times a day, 15 minutes at a time. Feed her a wet diet low in carbs and high in meat protein.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ZCH17 said:


> Update:
> Chewie got spayed on 5th March. Has her behaviour improved? Not at all.
> I now have a Ragdoll with a bald patch and a bad attitude!
> She's still giving my other cat a hard time, and I'm fed up of feliway not working.
> ...


I do not understand the long gap from October to March. Did she have a litter after all?


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

SbanR said:


> I do not understand the long gap from October to March. Did she have a litter after all?


No


----------



## ZCH17 (Oct 23, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> Feliway shows absolutely no effect here, either. Pet Remedy has a better success as a plug in, but the Beaphar spot on is what really helps.


What a difference Beaphur spot on has made, she is definitely less bonkers, but still has her moments. Thank you for the recommendation, I'm not out of the woods yet, but it's currently a calmer way of getting us there!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s good! Any little progress helps!


----------

